# Live Bass Drops



## RHEX-7 (Dec 1, 2016)

im sure this has been asked a bunch before and im sure the answer was always "play to a click track" and we will eventually get to that but im wondering...whats the cheapest way of getting live bass drops? i dont want to buy a drum machine brain with hundreds of different kits because i will literally only be using it for bass drops and maybe anvil hits for breakdowns. i was thinking of getting a multipad but im not sure if they have any that are programmable like adding your own wav files that play when you hit the pads. id like to run it strait into the pa at practice or sound guys mixer for live shows. can someone help me out.

total things id like to add to it to be able to play at one time...
Anvil
Long Drop A bass drop
Short Drop A bass drop
set intro wav file
set outro wav file


----------



## Demiurge (Dec 1, 2016)

Maybe check out the Korg Volca Sample. It's compact, inexpensive (Reverb has some starting at $115), and appears to be no-nonsense.


----------



## poiuu6 (Dec 1, 2016)

Check out the akai mpx8 or 16. Both run off an sd card and allow you to play whatever samples you want. 
Pretty cheap as well for stand alone sample playback


----------



## RHEX-7 (Dec 5, 2016)

im sorry i should have specified. it needs to be something the drummer can hit while playing lol. like a programmable drum pad.

looking at this, http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SampleRack or this http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/SAMPLEPAD4

based on reviews though theyre both pretty bad lol anything in that price range really that i could get that wont be junk?


----------



## Science_Penguin (Dec 5, 2016)

Looks as though those two reviews on the sample pad are about crosstalk issues with external kick triggers. As long as you're JUST triggering samples with nothing plugged into it, I think you should be alright.

Still, most every band I've ever seen with pad triggers on the drum kit uses a Roland Octapad. That seems to be the favourite. BUT, if you're going for cheap... the Alesis might be a good place to start.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Dec 5, 2016)

If you only need to trigger a few sounds, as long as your drummer hits it good, the Alesis should work.


----------



## RHEX-7 (Dec 8, 2016)

thanks guys, looking into the alesis for sure.


----------



## pearl_07 (Dec 13, 2016)

That Alesis should do everything you need. Wish something that simple existed 4 years ago! You also have the option of your drummer playing to a click of your songs and having all sound clips, bass drops/reverse snares, and any sounds you wouldn't be able to perform live automatically cued by the pad from the song. Just get a headphone amp and in ears for your drummer and you'd be set.


----------



## iron blast (Dec 18, 2016)

My band used a akai mp8x with a roland pd8 drum pad and for intros and sub drops worked perfect


----------



## Gmork (Feb 19, 2017)

I know you said it was for the drummer but maybe consider the giirarist doing it. I use a digitech jamman stereo. I can have as many samples as i want and can cycle through them all with my foot. Its amazing!


----------

